# Is XBox 360 as disgusting as I thought?



## SkeletonSmith (Jun 19, 2020)

So i was at my bois house and he wanted to show me something in GTA v, and I found the disc and it said "disc 2", does Xbox 360 seriously need 2 discs? Is it really that bad? Didnt we stop that years ago?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 19, 2020)

yeah, but the 360 doesn't need mandatory installs.  plus, gta 5 disc 2 is probably the dlc.


----------



## bobmcjr (Jun 19, 2020)

SkeletonSmith said:


> So i was at my bois house and he wanted to show me something in GTA v, and I found the disc and it said "disc 2", does Xbox 360 seriously need 2 discs? Is it really that bad? Didnt we stop that years ago?


Xbox 360 was DVDs, just like the Wii, PS2, and OG Xbox. ~8-9GB at most.


----------



## YBI (Jun 19, 2020)

SkeletonSmith said:


> So i was at my bois house and he wanted to show me something in GTA v, and I found the disc and it said "disc 2", does Xbox 360 seriously need 2 discs? Is it really that bad? Didnt we stop that years ago?


the xbox 360 is 15 years old.


----------



## E1ite007 (Jun 19, 2020)

Yeah, some late games require you to install a data pack from a second disk to use the game. Some of this were just HD textures (as Splinter Cell: Blacklist) but others are forced to play the game. Even some games require you to change between disks, but this were only a few... and yeah, as a lot of people say, the Xbox 360 is already 15 years old, and also the console uses DVDs, which by 2013 (Grand Theft Auto V release year) where already being deprecated by the Blu-ray disk format.


----------



## Zaide (Jun 19, 2020)

Wolfenstein the new order has 4 discs...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 20, 2020)

Really? That's what "disgusts" you? You must have pretty low standards. 

Did you know the PS4/Xboner has a few multiple disc games, too? Last of Us 2, for an extremely recent example, has 2 discs; one that's a "data disc" that you install to your HDD, and one that's a "play" disc. Same for Red Dead Redemption 2. 

And I guarantee the PS5 and Sexbox will have multi-disc games, too. While I'm sure they'll both support BDXL discs (which can reach 300GB per disc, though I believe currently 100GB is most common), they're still extremely expensive to produce, and publishers are either going to just include 1 disc and have you download the rest (like a fair few Switch titles, and which will probably be the most common), or they're going to use multiple blu-ray discs. 

That's what you get when game sizes become dramatically huge, optical storage can only go so far and going download only is still considered a bad move by a fair majority so we won't be rid of them this gen.


----------



## laudern (Jun 20, 2020)

SkeletonSmith said:


> Didnt we stop that years ago?


This console was released well over a decade ago. And has been superseded for well over half a decade. 

Having said that I was listening to Ace of Base on tape deck the other day and I had to rewind the tape to hear the song again. I'm sure we stopped doing that at least a few years ago


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 20, 2020)

SkeletonSmith said:


> So i was at my bois house and he wanted to show me something in GTA v, and I found the disc and it said "disc 2", does Xbox 360 seriously need 2 discs? Is it really that bad? Didnt we stop that years ago?



Pretty common for games to have multiple disc, because they can't fit everything into one.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 20, 2020)

PS3 was superior to the 360 because of the Blu-Ray... not sure what was Microsoft thinking back in the day not to do Blu-Ray aswell


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 20, 2020)

If you're disgusted by that, stay away from playstation one and gamecube. 

Or would you prefer halo master chief collection on xbox one where you had to download data from server to even play the game... like some nintendo switch games... even if you bought the retail copy.


----------



## Minox (Jun 20, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> PS3 was superior to the 360 because of the Blu-Ray... not sure what was Microsoft thinking back in the day not to do Blu-Ray aswell


They were betting on HD-DVD, not Blu-Ray. Now Blu-Ray obviously won, but at that time it was not obvious which would come out on top.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 20, 2020)

Minox said:


> They were betting on HD-DVD, not Blu-Ray. Now Blu-Ray obviously won, but at that time it was not obvious which would come out on top.


Gotcha i never knew HD-DVD was a thing


----------



## CMDreamer (Jun 20, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> If you're disgusted by that, stay away from playstation one and gamecube.
> 
> Or would you prefer halo master chief collection on xbox one where you had to download data from server to even play the game. [...]



That thing precisely was what made me throw away my interest on getting an xbox one. Having to download more than 60 GB of data (for the Master Chief Collection) to be able to even play the game making the disk useless for the most part (in therms of available disk space) and using it just as a key, that really sucks big. What a waste of resources.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 20, 2020)

CMDreamer said:


> That thing precisely was what made me throw away my interest on getting an xbox one. Having to download more than 60 GB of data (for the Master Chief Collection) to be able to even play the game making the disk useless for the most part (in therms of available disk space) and using it just as a key, that really sucks big. What a waste of resources.


Well yeah... every game disc on that system requires the disc to lay. Technically, both Playstation 4 or xbox one game disc won't play without the disc. Data install is mandatory and begins after inserting the disc (Is done to speed up load times. I think it reads from both disc and Hard drive) all disc games on those consoles do that, regardless of file size I believe. Previous generation had similar things. 

ON PS3 you either had a game that

Required no data install
Optional data install for faster loading times
Mandatory data install to play the game

Even some PS2 & psp games had option to install game data to disc for speeding up load times.

It honestly isn't good that the halo game needed to download extra data from server to play because it wasn't on disc, but then again. It could be worst, tony hawk pro skater 5 bad where the actual full game wasn't even on the disc. In tony hawk case, is just bad, but halo case, must have needed a fix that was too late to address with disc before they mass produced it.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 20, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> PS3 was superior to the 360 because of the Blu-Ray... not sure what was Microsoft thinking back in the day not to do Blu-Ray aswell



not really.  the bd drive was too slow, so that's why it require installs.  a game like gears of war 3 is only possible on the 360 due to lack of available ram.  the ps3 os is very poorly optimized and has too much going on to run the game.  the game was ported to the ps3, but it can only be run by dech systems with twice as much ram.


----------



## Jarmenti (Jun 20, 2020)

Disks? what are those? Over in PC gaming land disks haven't existed for ages... consoles are only now catching up w/ the diskless offerings.  Optical disk read times are horrendously slow even compared to standard hard disk drives.  Then theres the fact that games are pushing in upwards of 100+gb these days, and would even require multiple bluray disks if there was no digital downloads involved.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 20, 2020)

One disc was an “install disc” and the other is the “game disc”.


----------



## YBI (Jun 20, 2020)

Jarmenti said:


> Disks? what are those? Over in PC gaming land disks haven't existed for ages... consoles are only now catching up w/ the diskless offerings.  Optical disk read times are horrendously slow even compared to standard hard disk drives.  Then theres the fact that games are pushing in upwards of 100+gb these days, and would even require multiple bluray disks if there was no digital downloads involved.


lol catching up by taking options away from you

makes sense


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 20, 2020)

...I'm just giggling at the 'disgusting' part of it: OP obviously never had Monkey Island 2 on the Amiga (although there are even better examples) - 14 floppy disks of gaming goodness*

EDIT - I could be wrong with the number!  Monkey Island 1 was 4...... definitely over 10 anyway, but you get my point (although I've probably ruined it now!)


----------



## cvskid (Jun 20, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> If you're disgusted by that, stay away from playstation one and gamecube.
> 
> Or would you prefer halo master chief collection on xbox one where you had to download data from server to even play the game... like some nintendo switch games... even if you bought the retail copy.


You just saved me money buying a physical copy of the master chief collection. I hate when that happens to games. Spyro the dragon collection did the same thing only having spyro 1 and i think a portion of spyro 2 on the disc. You have to download the rest.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 20, 2020)

cvskid said:


> You just saved me money buying a physical copy of the master chief collection. I hate when that happens to games. Spyro the dragon collection did the same thing only having spyro 1 and i think a portion of spyro 2 on the disc. You have to download the rest.


Well that's weird. Halo couldn't fit on the disc, is 70GB big, Spyro reignited is about 40GB. The disc should have up to 50GB. 

Guess the game disc was made without the full game. Not surprised, things like that happen a lot. Tony Hawk pro skater 5 for example.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2020)

Minox said:


> They were betting on HD-DVD, not Blu-Ray. Now Blu-Ray obviously won, but at that time it was not obvious which would come out on top.


problem is they did not include hd-dvd with the console itself, it was an addon, that only played movies


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 20, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> problem is they did not include hd-dvd with the console itself, it was an addon, that only played movies



It was likely a cost reason and maybe a production issue, iirc the PS3 saw delays because of BD drive component shortages.

Even if they integrated the drive, there were still no guarantees of success considering e.g. studio support was still an issue and it could also have ended up harming the platform if it was priced closer to the PS3.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> It was likely a cost reason and maybe a production issue, iirc the PS3 saw delays because of BD drive component shortages.
> 
> Even if they integrated the drive, there were still no guarantees of success considering e.g. studio support was still an issue and it could also have ended up harming the platform if it was priced closer to the PS3.


probably, but ps3 was actually fairly well priced if instead of comparing it to the wii and 360, you compared it to other blu-ray players, the hd-dvd addon wasnt really that much cheaper than a standalone hd dvd player


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Jun 21, 2020)

godreborn said:


> yeah, but the 360 doesn't need mandatory installs.  plus, gta 5 disc 2 is probably the dlc.


GTA 5 has 2 discs one for installing the game (which is needed) and the other is playing the game as the game is far too big to fit on 1 disc the PS3 version didn’t need 2 discs as the PS3 uses blu-ray which can hold more space then DVDs can


----------



## Minox (Jun 21, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> problem is they did not include hd-dvd with the console itself, it was an addon, that only played movies


Yeah, I would agree that was a mistake. By not including it the PS3 made Blu-Ray a much more convenient media format.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 21, 2020)

So what if some 360 games needs 2 disks ?

Final fantasy 7 remake needed 2 blu rays and it is on ps4.

360 gamers was playing the games while you are installing games on you ps3 hdd via blu rays.

360 was loading the games from the disk at least and taking hdd space.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Blu ray was a to transfer games to hdd not to load from.

blu ray is dead from the beginning.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

360 can transfer disks data from dvds to hdd faster from your one big blu ray disk because I think the dvd has faster writing/ reading speed


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 21, 2020)

Blue Dragon has 3 discs. But, that's a JRPG with plenty of FMV cutscenes, and multiple discs were kind of the norm for those. Sure getting up to change the disc is a hassle but you only have to do it twice, I don't see the big deal.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> So what if some 360 games needs 2 disks ?
> 
> Final fantasy 7 remake needed 2 blu rays and it is on ps4.
> 
> ...


the ps3's bluray was slow, but not bluray as a whole, and bluray is far from dead, both ps4 and xbox one use them, one s and one x use uhd bluray which is an improved version of bluray, and what ps5 and series x will use


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 21, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> the ps3's bluray was slow, but not bluray as a whole, and bluray is far from dead, both ps4 and xbox one use them, one s and one x use uhd bluray which is an improved version of bluray, and what ps5 and series x will use


Uhd blu ray is just new name for larger blu ray disks (100 gb or more) to hold 4k movies ..... these blu ray capacities were available on blu ray launch day ... I think hehe.

Can you load games from them? I think not.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 21, 2020)

waiting for the proposed holographic disc format that holds 2TBs.  I don't know where they are in developing it, but it was formulated around the time bluray came out.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 21, 2020)

Yup... I stopped doing that years ago. I'm a gamer, damnit, not a DJ. I just embraced the new fad of 'downloading' a game... Through LEGAL means, no less! I still have that device, but the way. It's called a computer. While it still has a DVD-drive, it's just for holding my coffee cup now. 

Oh, right... Consoles. Yeah... What did you expect? You can have graphical power AND it being on a 'physical' medium (because obviously some people call themselves gamers despite apparently still having 56k modems), but it comes at the horrible price of... <wait for dramatic effect>... Multiple discs!!! 



mightymuffy said:


> ...I'm just giggling at the 'disgusting' part of it: OP obviously never had Monkey Island 2 on the Amiga (although there are even better examples) - 14 floppy disks of gaming goodness*
> 
> EDIT - I could be wrong with the number!  Monkey Island 1 was 4...... definitely over 10 anyway, but you get my point (although I've probably ruined it now!)


Wikipedia states it has 11.


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 21, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> probably, but ps3 was actually fairly well priced if instead of comparing it to the wii and 360, you compared it to other blu-ray players, the hd-dvd addon wasnt really that much cheaper than a standalone hd dvd player



It was the cheapest BD player at launch, but remember, at launch HDTVs were still on the rise at the time and allot of us were still using SDTVs so we didn’t care for BD, even then I don’t know how many with HDTVs cared for BD.

The price of the systems was a talking point, the only people I knew of to say the PS3 was a good price were those looking at it as a BD player more so than just a console.

For context (360 basic £210, 360 w/HDD £280, Wii £180, Ps3 £425).

Had MS included a HD DVD player and raised the price of the console, I think the 360 would have suffered to the PS3’s benefit.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 21, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Wikipedia states it has 11.


Yeah that rings more of a bell - the first was definitely 4 disks which probably got me mixed up. Beneath a Steel Sky had 15 though! Either way, just noticed OP was also recently slagging off Smash Ultimate Online on another topic, also calling that disgusting for giving him the hour ban when he doesn't finish an online match off, so the lad's clearly a bit of a berk


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 21, 2020)

godreborn said:


> waiting for the proposed holographic disc format that holds 2TBs.  I don't know where they are in developing it, but it was formulated around the time bluray came out.


I mean, how hard can this be!?! It’s 2020!

digital downloads are better


----------



## godreborn (Jun 21, 2020)

looks like the limit is actually 6TBs.  damn


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)

For me Xbox 360 is better console than the PS3. Almost all third party games run better on the Xbox 360.


----------



## tglaria (Jun 21, 2020)

SkeletonSmith said:


> ... does Xbox 360 seriously need 2 discs? Is it really that bad? Didnt we stop that years ago?



Well, the Xbox360 is "years ago".
What did you expect?


----------



## tglaria (Jun 21, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> PS3 was superior to the 360 because of the Blu-Ray... not sure what was Microsoft thinking back in the day not to do Blu-Ray aswell


They went with DVD for cheaper alternative and tried to use the HD-DVD standard.
Since HD-DVD format failed commercially, there was no use to keep on using it on Xbox360.


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Jun 21, 2020)

Jarmenti said:


> Disks? what are those? Over in PC gaming land disks haven't existed for ages... consoles are only now catching up w/ the diskless offerings.


Digital game downloads have been a thing since the PS3/360 era and the PS4/XB1 require you to install the whole disk to the hard drive nowadays. This is why people hate PCMR types. You brag about stuff that has been standard since 2005. Hell even the OG Xbox could download XBLA titles.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 21, 2020)

I think going with regular DVDs was a smart move by Microsoft. Both Bluray and HD-DVD were new formats by the time the Xbox 360 was released in 2005 and would have driven the cost up massively. At that time, SD TVs were still the norm, HD content wasnt widely adopted yet. By going with DVDs over Bluray or HD-DVD Microsoft was able to keep the cost down. Remember, the premium model of the Xbox 360 was $399 at launch, the PS3 was launched a whole year later for $599. That's a huge price difference.

While the PS3 was certainly well priced package (it was one of the cheapest bluray players available and could also play games), for the gamer the experience on screen was practically identical between the two systems, even with the upcoming rise of HD screens.

Yet, the PS3 experience was 50% more expensive due to the technology which I believe gave Microsoft the edge. Their system was considerably cheaper, and the user experience was the same.

After all, the multi disc games took years to arrive and weren't common, either I do have a considerable and only a handful of titles come with two discs, some of which are even just optional (both forza 3 and 4 came on two discs containing a number of cars, but you could play the game without this content.)

By the time HD content was adopted by the consumer, standalone bluray players were available for cheap. Sony was not able to repeat the strategy of the PS2 with the PS3.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Jun 21, 2020)

xK3Y doesn't require 2 discs. Just one USB drive  
If I don't like the way that something is operating, I change the operations of the device the easiest way possible, or change my attitude about the initial operation because if I'm not happy then I'm not happy; only I can change my outlook on life or XBOX 360!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 21, 2020)

mightymuffy said:


> Yeah that rings more of a bell - the first was definitely 4 disks which probably got me mixed up.


Four? My version had a couple hundred. 





(to those unfamiliar: this was one of the many, many jokes that were in the secret of monkey island)


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 21, 2020)

SkeletonSmith said:


> So i was at my bois house and he wanted to show me something in GTA v, and I found the disc and it said "disc 2", does Xbox 360 seriously need 2 discs? Is it really that bad? Didnt we stop that years ago?



It uses DVD discs.  Noob question.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Uhd blu ray is just new name for larger blu ray disks (100 gb or more) to hold 4k movies ..... these blu ray capacities were available on blu ray launch day ... I think hehe.
> 
> Can you load games from them? I think not.


yeah, if i remember correctly normal bluray is called bd, and holds up to 25 gb, then there is bd-xl which holds up to 50, they ran out of names and called the 100 gb ones uhd-bd, but data is data, i dont know why they wouldnt be able to


tech3475 said:


> It was the cheapest BD player at launch, but remember, at launch HDTVs were still on the rise at the time and allot of us were still using SDTVs so we didn’t care for BD, even then I don’t know how many with HDTVs cared for BD.
> 
> The price of the systems was a talking point, the only people I knew of to say the PS3 was a good price were those looking at it as a BD player more so than just a console.
> 
> ...


i'll have to disagree, the ps3, while more powerful, had a confusing arquitecture, at a similar pricepoint most developers would choose to work on the easier system, really the winner tends to be whoever developers like more


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 22, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i'll have to disagree, the ps3, while more powerful, had a confusing arquitecture, at a similar pricepoint most developers would choose to work on the easier system, really the winner tends to be whoever developers like more



One exception to this is the PS2, which came to success in part due to it's DVD drive and riding high off of the PS1. 

One of the criticisms of the PS3 was it's launch price, had the 360 lost that advantage it's possible several consumers who bought 360s may have bought PS3s, particularly with factors such as the initial PS2 BC and free online.

The PS3 was still typically supported by devs, although they may be inferior ports compared to the 360.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 23, 2020)

Retinal_FAILURE said:


> xK3Y doesn't require 2 discs. Just one USB drive
> If I don't like the way that something is operating, I change the operations of the device the easiest way possible, or change my attitude about the initial operation because if I'm not happy then I'm not happy; only I can change my outlook on life or XBOX 360!


Just looked into the xk3y. I have a phat xenon with a hitachi47 drive. I think this is my best option (aside from trashing this console for a slim). It seems I’ll also need the x360usbpro. Pretty sure that’ll be all I need. Is this right? I have only a laptop, so a via pci sata card isn’t an option for me. I was thinking about flashing the drive only, but I’ll need the x360usbpro for that too. Xk3y is the best for me?


----------



## SuperDan (Jun 23, 2020)

i must have burnt about 400 discs for my Flashed Xbox 360 back in the day which took ages ... they use dual layer DVD's 9 gigs at max if i remember correctly .... where as ps3 had Blu-Ray ..............


----------



## SkeletonSmith (Jun 23, 2020)

See one of my problems was they tried to pretend like they used blu ray but were stuck with dvd media... At least nintendo knew how to stuff so much into 8.7 or 4.4 gigs of space with Wii...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2020)

How is that disgusting?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SkeletonSmith said:


> See one of my problems was they tried to pretend like they used blu ray but were stuck with dvd media... At least nintendo knew how to stuff so much into 8.7 or 4.4 gigs of space with Wii...


What? They didn't pretend anything, they always used DVDs.

There was a time they used HD DVDs, but that was only for movies and Blu-ray won that battle in the end.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SuperDan said:


> i must have burnt about 400 discs for my Flashed Xbox 360 back in the day which took ages ... they use dual layer DVD's 9 gigs at max if i remember correctly .... where as ps3 had Blu-Ray ..............


PS3 games were kind of small making the use of Blu-ray Discs a waste and expensive, but then again PS3 was expensive for SONY.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 23, 2020)

...so your argument is the Wii could've handled GTA5 with textures comparable to the PS3/360 version, all compressed onto one DVD? Congrats man, that made me laugh ...keep em coming!!


----------



## SuperDan (Jun 23, 2020)

Boesy said:


> How is that disgusting?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


you could buy cheap dual layer DVD's i think they was 25 for $10 ...... no name brand ... it use to take ages to burn 360 discs .... jeeesus but i used to love it back then

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mightymuffy said:


> ...so your argument is the Wii could've handled GTA5 with textures comparable to the PS3/360 version, all compressed onto one DVD? Congrats man, that made me laugh ...keep em coming!!


Wii doing ps3 games ................. only in a dream ............ alas the ps3 emulator works well on pc these days tho ... for certain games


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2020)

SuperDan said:


> you could buy cheap dual layer DVD's i think they was 25 for $10 ...... no name brand ... it use to take ages to burn 360 discs .... jeeesus but i used to love it back then


Generic ones / later to be disposed are cheap, but branded DVD9 discs still have a somewhat high price for what it is.

There's also DVD-ROM discs although not much point with USB Flash drives and SD Cards.


----------



## SuperDan (Jun 23, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Generic ones / later to be disposed are cheap, but branded DVD9 discs still have a somewhat high price for what it is.
> 
> There's also DVD-ROM discs although not much point with USB Flash drives and SD Cards.



Everyone loves a bit of Bully !!!! ... if you are going to hack a 360 do the RGB way forget about burning discs just play from a harddrive .... you see i bought my 360 pre flashed ... years ago ....  when i still lived in London ... then did all the hassle of burning a disc agbx hack ect ect ...& the damn 360 elite would always give me problems in hardware id have to buy a new disc drive ... clean it often ect it lasted about 8 years until i gave it to my friends son ....  with 400 games ..... i'd get my discs from ebay 50 at a time ... just plain cheapo's but they worked fine .... i used to hook up all my mates ect when the newer games came out ....


----------



## Chuardo (Jun 23, 2020)

SkeletonSmith said:


> So i was at my bois house and he wanted to show me something in GTA v, and I found the disc and it said "disc 2", does Xbox 360 seriously need 2 discs? Is it really that bad? Didnt we stop that years ago?


The Last of Us 2 has 2 discs too and it came out 4 days ago


----------



## SuperDan (Jun 24, 2020)

Chuardo said:


> The Last of Us 2 has 2 discs too and it came out 4 days ago


Nothing wrong with disc's loool...  My gaming pc doesn't even have a Disc drive at all.. The new ps4 doesn't either the digital one anyways....


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2020)

Chuardo said:


> The Last of Us 2 has 2 discs too and it came out 4 days ago


RDR 2 had two discs, but it was a Japan exclusive? That's an odd thing to be exclusive.

Rockstar totally buried RDR, Red Dead *Revolver*.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SuperDan said:


> Everyone loves a bit of Bully !!!! ... if you are going to hack a 360 do the RGB way forget about burning discs just play from a harddrive .... you see i bought my 360 pre flashed ... years ago ....  when i still lived in London ... then did all the hassle of burning a disc agbx hack ect ect ...& the damn 360 elite would always give me problems in hardware id have to buy a new disc drive ... clean it often ect it lasted about 8 years until i gave it to my friends son ....  with 400 games ..... i'd get my discs from ebay 50 at a time ... just plain cheapo's but they worked fine .... i used to hook up all my mates ect when the newer games came out ....


Eh, you moved from London to U.S.? How'd that happen?


----------



## SuperDan (Jun 24, 2020)

Boesy said:


> RDR 2 had two discs, but it was a Japan exclusive? That's an odd thing to be exclusive.
> 
> Rockstar totally buried RDR, Red Dead *Revolver*.
> 
> ...





Boesy said:


> RDR 2 had two discs, but it was a Japan exclusive? That's an odd thing to be exclusive.
> 
> Rockstar totally buried RDR, Red Dead *Revolver*.
> 
> ...



I was flirting with a girl online.. 9 years ago for 3 months flew over to visit & ended up married to her at the end of those 3 months been here 9 years.. In deep Louisiana...  But saying that I've lived every where my whole life long story short.. I was a bad kid mom. Kicked me out at 16.. She really didn't have a choice it was all me... Being a complete shit... So I lived all over London.. Then moved to Manchester then leeds then shifield.. Then Scotland.. Eventually back to London.. Then I got into raves ect met a Japanese girl moved back and forth from London to Japan.. 3 times.. When that ended..  Moved to New Zealand.. Came back joined the army went all over with them.. For 4 years.. Got sick of it all back to London again lool.got something called Gillian Bae ray syndrome spent a year in hospital nearly died a few times there... . Ect ect Ives always been moving my whole life.. Now I'm here.... And settling down its a long ass story mate...  With lots missing in between.. It's been a bit nuts but chilling now forever doing well money wise...  Ect mortgage done own some land here...  I'm finally happy... But still I miss smelly old London town and the old gang...


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 24, 2020)

multi-disc games often ended up being among the best of their given console. FF VII on PS1 was a 3 disc game (almost was pared down to 2 though). If it's a way of easing around limitations, I have no objections.

IIRC, GTA V on 360 had an "install" and "play" disc. And in a pinch, you could rip both of them, as long as they were on different media. So if you had one disc ripped to an external USB and one on the internal HDD, you could still get all the NXE based improvements. Though considering how unlikely I am to give Rockstar any of my money anymore, it's not even a point I care about as of this writing.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 24, 2020)

SkeletonSmith said:


> See one of my problems was they tried to pretend like they used blu ray but were stuck with dvd media... At least nintendo knew how to stuff so much into 8.7 or 4.4 gigs of space with Wii...


How did they pretend to have used blu Ray?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 24, 2020)

all 360 games are dual layer, so they can be quite big.  if you have an rgh or a jtag, the system will swap discs for you without having to get up.  just name disc 1, disc 2 etc in a folder named after the game like this: 




just leave disc 1, hide all other discs, then let the system swap for you.  you can even try and trick it, and it will still load the right disc.  much better than wasting all this time with stupid mandatory installs.  should've just made it all digital if that's the case.


----------



## SuperDan (Jun 24, 2020)

godreborn said:


> all 360 games are dual layer, so they can be quite big.  if you have an rgh or a jtag, the system will swap discs for you without having to get up.  just name disc 1, disc 2 etc in a folder named after the game like this: View attachment 214806
> 
> just leave disc 1, hide all other discs, then let the system swap for you.  you can even try and trick it, and it will still load the right disc.  much better than wasting all this time with stupid mandatory installs.  should've just made it all digital if that's the case.


Exactly this....  Absolutely on the money


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Jun 24, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Just looked into the xk3y. I have a phat xenon with a hitachi47 drive. I think this is my best option (aside from trashing this console for a slim). It seems I’ll also need the x360usbpro. Pretty sure that’ll be all I need. Is this right? I have only a laptop, so a via pci sata card isn’t an option for me. I was thinking about flashing the drive only, but I’ll need the x360usbpro for that too. Xk3y is the best for me?


I bought an Xbox 360 with XK3Y already installed from my neighbor; you will need to retrieve your drive's key with your x360usbpro. If that is the easiest method. I have also seen serial port dumping devices, but that was more in the early days of 360. I believe most laptop and probably even desktop don't have serial ports any more. My advice would be to read, read, read about Xk3y. Everything from the way the cables are set up to setting up your USB drives, to actually installing and using JungleFlasher software. I am by no means an expert with this, but mine works and it is quite useful for Xbox 360 games. Also, I believe one could play original Xbox isos from xKey, and also watch DVD isos, too. If those float your boat.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 24, 2020)

Retinal_FAILURE said:


> I bought an Xbox 360 with XK3Y already installed from my neighbor; you will need to retrieve your drive's key with your x360usbpro. If that is the easiest method. I have also seen serial port dumping devices, but that was more in the early days of 360. I believe most laptop and probably even desktop don't have serial ports any more. My advice would be to read, read, read about Xk3y. Everything from the way the cables are set up to setting up your USB drives, to actually installing and using JungleFlasher software. I am by no means an expert with this, but mine works and it is quite useful for Xbox 360 games. Also, I believe one could play original Xbox isos from xKey, and also watch DVD isos, too. If those float your boat.


My boat is floating. I have some old working laptops with serial ports. I’ll look into that option as well. Thanks for the heads up.

seems I can use something like this


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 5, 2020)

YBI said:


> lol catching up by taking options away from you
> 
> makes sense


lol catching up by installing SSDs a decade after they were made
makes sense.


----------



## MothCult (Jul 14, 2020)

It is not nearly as gross when you go to a friend's house to fix the square drive belt and when you open it you see dead roaches throughout the console.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 14, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> PS3 was superior to the 360 because of the Blu-Ray... not sure what was Microsoft thinking back in the day not to do Blu-Ray aswell



They legally couldn't. Sony owns a lot of the licensing to the Blu-Ray format. Why they didn't use HD-DVD for their games, too, instead of having it be an optional drive addon... That I can't answer.


----------



## coffinbirth (Jul 14, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> PS3 was superior to the 360 because of the Blu-Ray... not sure what was Microsoft thinking back in the day not to do Blu-Ray aswell


Actually, the PS3 BD was slower than the 360 DVD drive, AND it fucked them in not being able to fully install games across all of the skus, so they never had a full install option across the board. 
So, no it was not "superior" because of this, and if anything, it was inferior because of the data speed bottleneck and installation gimping.


----------



## laudern (Jul 15, 2020)

Localhorst86 said:


> How did they pretend to have used blu Ray?


 Putting their games in a green box screams blu-ray.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 15, 2020)

SkeletonSmith said:


> See one of my problems was they tried to pretend like they used blu ray but were stuck with dvd media... At least nintendo knew how to stuff so much into 8.7 or 4.4 gigs of space with Wii...



Iirc, New Super Mario Bros Wii only has ~250 MB of data, the rest of the 4 odd gigs on the disc are just fake zeroes.

OP, you're full of shit.
Calling a console disgusting just because it needs a second game disc is the dumbest thing I ever heard.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 15, 2020)

believe me, the ps3 is bottlenecked with both the bd drive and the ram.  the bd drive is why you have mandatory installs.  it's too slow.  and, it has as much ram as the 360, but of what's available, the ps3 uses up more for the os.  it was at 150MBs which dropped down to about 50MBs.  I think the 360's os only uses around 32MBs of ram.  anyway, that's the reason gears is only possible on the 360.  since the source code leaked (if you all remember), someone ported it to the ps3 but only dech systems with twice as much ram can play it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

read this to get a better understanding:  https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/Gle...348/Outofmemory_Skyrims_PS3_woes_examined.php


----------



## duwen (Jul 15, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Iirc, New Super Mario Bros Wii only has ~250 MB of data, the rest of the 4 odd gigs on the disc are just fake zeroes.


Just like OP's head.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 15, 2020)

Zaide said:


> Wolfenstein the new order has 4 discs...


wow


----------



## duwen (Jul 15, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> wow


As does Lost Odyssey


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 15, 2020)

Blue dragon has 4 discs.


----------



## ital (Jul 29, 2020)

mightymuffy said:


> ...I'm just giggling at the 'disgusting' part of it: OP obviously never had Monkey Island 2 on the Amiga (although there are even better examples) - 14 floppy disks of gaming goodness*
> 
> EDIT - I could be wrong with the number!  Monkey Island 1 was 4...... definitely over 10 anyway, but you get my point (although I've probably ruined it now!)








Let me play you the song of my people:


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2020)

duwen said:


> As does Lost Odyssey


Blue Dragon was four discs, too. I think that was the reason I never bought it.

Or... I'm not a huge fan of (J)RPG in general. It's a fun genre, don't get me wrong.


----------



## Milenko (Sep 2, 2020)

Games should be a few kilobytes like the old days, all these fancy textures and sounds are unnecessary!!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 2, 2020)

Milenko said:


> Games should be a few kilobytes like the old days, all these fancy textures and sounds are unnecessary!!


Oh yes! I love playing excitebike on my 4K UHD IPS display with 5.1 surround sound.


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 2, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Oh yes! I love playing excitebike on my 4K UHD IPS display with 5.1 surround sound.


Wait until you try Pong in 8k!!! It's like you're really there!...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 2, 2020)

SuperDan said:


> Wait until you try Pong in 8k!!! It's like you're really there!...


I can’t wait to live! Haha!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2020)

I want to show OP NES where we used to put two cartridges in it just so it would hopefully boot one. He wouldn't be able to handle it his head would explode.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 2, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> I want to show OP NES where we used to put two cartridges in it just so it would hopefully boot one. He wouldn't be able to handle it his head would explode.


Setting the cartridge down   S.    L.    O.   W.  L. Y only stopping when you hear that click. Only maybe then will your cartridge load......perhaps, or not. Maybe, maybe not that $30 cleaning may possibly work. Try all these methods and maybe you come back tomorrow and try again, when you are less frustrated.


----------



## duwen (Sep 2, 2020)

It's a good job that removable storage/optical disks have improved over the past 30 years... most current big games would require something in the region of +50,0000 floppys to hold them.


----------



## 2short (Sep 2, 2020)

Is SkeletonSmith as disgusting as I thought?


----------



## duwen (Sep 2, 2020)

2short said:


> Is SkeletonSmith as disgusting as I thought?


If by "disgusting" you mean "childish, privileged, self-entitled, fucktard", the answer is yes.


----------



## SommaCruz (Sep 2, 2020)

But the console is not disgusting, it's old but have great games.


----------



## shano (Sep 2, 2020)

Only 2 Discs on Xbox 360? Pfft my PC Copy has 7 Discs.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2020)

Why wasn't Final Fantasy VII released on N64?

It was later estimated that it would have required thirty 64DD discs to run Final Fantasy VII properly with the data compression methods of the day.


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 2, 2020)

shano said:


> Only 2 Discs on Xbox 360? Pfft my PC Copy has 7 Discs.
> 
> View attachment 223456


WTH


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2020)

SuperDan said:


> WTH


the game on release was 60gb, they chose to use DVDs because using a bluray drive on pc is the digital equivalent of asscancer


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2020)

This is probably the reason physical on PC died. The sizes are sometimes over 100 GB now, next gen probably 200 GB.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 2, 2020)

Pickle_Rick said:


> Digital game downloads have been a thing since the PS3/360 era and the PS4/XB1 require you to install the whole disk to the hard drive nowadays. This is why people hate PCMR types. You brag about stuff that has been standard since 2005. Hell even the OG Xbox could download XBLA titles.


hell, even the SNES had something similar.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> hell, even the SNES had something similar.


sega channel


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 2, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> sega channel


Family Computer Network System


----------



## 2short (Sep 2, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> This is probably the reason physical on PC died. The sizes are sometimes over 100 GB now, next gen probably 200 GB.



One of the many reasons, sure. It's more practical.

100-150 gb, that's just two blue ray discs. Not bad really.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2020)

2short said:


> One of the many reasons, sure. It's more practical.
> 
> 100-150 gb, that's just two blue ray discs. Not bad really.


that wouldn't be a problem if it wasn't an absolute pain in the ass to use bluray on pc


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 2, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> the game on release was 60gb, they chose to use DVDs because using a bluray drive on pc is the digital equivalent of asscancer


Yeah that makes exact sense .... !!  still tho know my luck the last disc wouldn't work LOL


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 2, 2020)

So i was at my bois house and he wanted to show me something in Super Mario Bros, and I found the game and it was a plastic cartridge, does NES seriously need plastic cartridges? Is it really that bad? You seriously cant download the game online or play it off a Blu Ray? Didnt we stop that years ago?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2020)

Milenko said:


> Games should be a few kilobytes like the old days, all these fancy textures and sounds are unnecessary!!


Ask Nintendo what's their secret for the impressive compression they did and still do.

On a side note, it kinda annoys me that Switch card games require to download a bug fix or a patch. The good ol' days really are gone.


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 2, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> that wouldn't be a problem if it wasn't an absolute pain in the ass to use bluray on pc



I’m more surprised by how much drive prices have gone up since I bought one last December. The one I bought is nearly double the price now.


----------



## 2short (Sep 4, 2020)

p1ngpong said:


> So i was at my bois house and he wanted to show me something in Super Mario Bros, and I found the game and it was a plastic cartridge, does NES seriously need plastic cartridges? Is it really that bad? You seriously cant download the game online or play it off a Blu Ray? Didnt we stop that years ago?



That sounds SO DISGUSTING


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 4, 2020)

GTA V was a technical achievement at the time and for the 360 to run the game on old 8 year hardware is impressive to say the least, the 2 discs were needed, the 1st disc has to be installed onto the HDD (around 7 or 8 Gb), and the 2nd to play the game.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 6, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> If you're disgusted by that, stay away from playstation one and gamecube.
> 
> Or would you prefer halo master chief collection on xbox one where you had to download data from server to even play the game... like some nintendo switch games... even if you bought the retail copy.



*Legend of Dragoon, all of the Final Fantasy games that weren't ports or spin-offs, Fear Effect, Koudelka, Riven (which uses a whopping 5 discs!), Myst, and other more than 2 disc games intensify*


----------

